# Roadmaster Delivery Drop Stand.



## Rattman13 (Jul 11, 2021)

Wanted Roadmaster Delivery drop stand. "Bent style" orig., or repop is fine.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

The one in the picture is a reproduction. That’s my photo. I sold it along with the extra delivery cycle years ago. Very hard to find stand.
Good luck


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

I actually bought that delivery cycle just for the original stand that it had. I sold the bike with the reproduction that you see.


----------

